
[RELEASE] OBD API Written in Kotlin - eltonvs
https://github.com/eltonvs/kotlin-obd-api
======
eltonvs
Hey! I've just released a lightweight and developer-driven API to query and
parse OBD commands.

It's written in pure Kotlin and platform agnostic with a simple and easy to
use interface, so we can hack our cars without any hassle.

The installation and usage guides are in the repository.

I've been using this API in some personal projects for several months and
decided to release it to the public now.

